# toddler crying out/SCREAMING in sleep... ALL.NIGHT.LONG.



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

Any ideas?

DD, 18 months, has been doing this for the past few weeks. Sometimes it's like every 10 minutes, she seemingly wakes with LOUD, high pitched scream and/or crying hard and/or "mama mama mama". I said seemingly b/c I don't think she's actually awake. I don't think it's night terrors because she does calm down easily and goes back to sleep, but just not for too long. We co sleep and have since birth. She has slept on her own futon mattress next to ours since she was 8 months old b/c she doesn't sleep well without her own space. Nothing has changed in sleeping arrangements. Mind you, she has ALWAYS had trouble sleeping, but this is getting ridiculous! I don't feel like she is sleeping well at all and of course neither am I (or dh).

She just cut her last bicuspid a few days ago and it's completely through, so I don't think that's what's causing it.

She is the kind of child who has always cried when she wakes in the morning until she is fully awake and then is cheerful and happy all day!

FWIW, she has been off of dairy for the past 5 or 6 months and I'm not aware of any other food allergies, although I wouldn't be surprised. We have eliminated soy, wheat and eggs in the past with no noticable results.

Anyone else experience something similar? I'm TIRED and at a loss!!!







:


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

My 18mo is doing the same thing so I would say it is due to their age??? I came here to post the same question! Kiera senses if I move or am gone and WILL NOT sleep without me right now where she used to sleep just fine on her own. Wish I had advice - I have just been getting a lot of sleep these days!







Hugs Mama! Maybe someone who has BTDT will chime in...


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks Stephanie. Hugs to you too.







I simply cannot imagine being pregnant on top of this!! I recognize you from our March '05 thread... our dd's are EXACTLY the same age... hmmm... makes me wonder.

Maybe it is some sort of separation anxiety at night. Unfortunately, whenever dd wakes, doesn't matter if it's an hour or 10 mins, she thinks she needs to nurse back to sleep.









I've been slacking on the March thread, I'll have to visit and post soon.


----------



## lisser (Oct 11, 2004)

have you tried just reaching over and touching her in some way, telling her mama's right here? My DS 16mo has been doing this too and that would work sometimes, and sometimes I'd have to nurse. Just depends. It really seems like he just wants to know I'm there. It was really bad for 3-4 wks and now its getting better. He was also teething, and learning to walk. Is she on the verge, or just learning something new?

Lisser


----------

